# TBT's Season of Giving 2022: Closing Ceremony



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

​Happy Hogmanay! After a festive couple of weeks filled with baking, drawing, and fun giveaways, *TBT's Season of Giving 2022* has come to an end. Thank you to all of the members who came together to make this cold winter holiday cheery and bright! And a big congratulations to everyone who helped us to collectively raise *$893.53* for our four featured charities plus an additional charity selected by the donor.  Check out this thread for a breakdown of how we reached our total and where that money is going to go.

Before we announce our winners, I'm just going to get a little bit of housekeeping out of the way.

*Shop Information and Prize Distribution*​
The Christmas Lights collectibles, holiday backdrops, and the coloured usernames awarded via the Top Gift Givers Leaderboard will be departing on *January 10th 2023*. If you are one of the few people who _still_ hasn't spent their Chocolate Coins and Snowflakes, please be sure to spend them by this date otherwise they will be lost to the void forever. Unlike in _Animal Crossing: New Horizons_, they really are gone when we send them there - they won't just show up in your friend's wallet next holiday season! I can assure you there are no other ways to spend these currencies now that our Leftover Snowflake Super Raffle has concluded.

On that note, the Special Snowflake, Yule Log, Christmas Gold Candy, and Lump of Coal collectibles will be distributed over the next few days, alongside the participation rewards from The Lost Bar event.


Without further ado, let's announce the winners of *TBT's Season of Giving 2022*!
​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Chipper Confections*​

@Aniko​@S.J.​​​@p e p p e r​@Princess Mipha​​​@Firesquids​@Holla​​​@DaCoSim​@BetsySundrop​​​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Christmas Countdown*​

@Rosch​@Aquilla​​​@jadetine​@Millysaurusrexjr​​​@Firesquids​@Merielle​​​@Blink.​@skarmoury​​​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Holiday Snowscape*​

@lieryl​@skarmoury​​​@xara​@Pintuition​​​@Firesquids​@aurora.​​​@Aquilla​@digimon​​​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Lyrical Limericks*​

@Milleram​There once was a reindeer named Jingle,
Whose Christmastime job made him tingle,
He mixed up a gift,
Which caused quite a rift,
And now two poor lovebirds are single.​


@seliph​our presents in pink, red, green, orange, and blue
with christmas lights, and festive candies too
i've missed out on some snow
for how would i have known
toilet paper for wrap battle round two


@JellyLu​You awake to the voice of Tom Nook.
Breaking into your house like a crook.
"There's no Santa, you see.
All these gifts are for me."
It's your gifts and your bells that he took.


@Rio_​Bob was a merry little cat
Who loved to wear a Santa hat
Jingle did not find it cute
Threatened "Copyright lawsuit!"
And sadly put an end to that


@xara​after autumn, when christmas comes around,
isabelle plans to decorate the town
“putting lights on trees,
how hard could it be?!”
she thinks as ornaments fall to the ground


@Mr.Fox​Timbra's a special holiday guest
Her dinner talk's quite simply the best
But when wine comes around
She's soon down on the ground
and at that point we leave her to rest


@jadetine​A wintry chill pervades the air
Kicking snowballs with extra care
"Oh, so close!" He sneers
I frown at his jeers
Perfect snowboys are very rare.


@Fye​The winter solstice has come and gone
When we had our longest wait for dawn
Let our days grow brighter
And our hearts get lighter
As the sun feels less and less withdrawn


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Tiny Toy Jamboree*​

@~Kilza~​@aurora.​​​@skarmoury​@Firesquids​​​@Plume​@xara​​​@Equity​@FraudulentDimetrodon​​​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Raffle Winners*






*The Lost Bar Special Snowflake Winner*
BrokenSanity






*Wrap Battle Special Snowflake Winners*
_Round 1:_
Amilee
_Round 2:_
Asarena
_Round 3:_
OswinOswald






*Super Raffle Yule Log Winners*
Zerous
Mars Adept
Wildtown






*Super Raffle Christmas Gold Candy Winners*
xlisapisa
ZeldaCrossing64
Biyaya
Emolga59
Mutti
That Marshal Fangirl






*Super Raffle Lump of Coal Winners*
Rosch
chawwee
Venn
Aquatic_Amy
Shanica92
gigii
kayleee
Mr_Persona
StitchesFan308​


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

*Happy New Year, TBT! *​
That is us now at the end of not only the closing ceremony but we are also in the final few hours of 2022. We hope that everyone had a fun time joining in our end of year festivities and that you were able to make new friends while exchanging gifts and working together on the team event. We don't know what our first event of 2023 will be yet, but we look forward to seeing you all back here whenever it happens!

Finally, to ring in the New Year, we are re-releasing the *Tortimer* character collectible!






Head on over to the Shop to pick up Tortimer now for *230 bells*.​
*Credits*

Once again, a big thank you to all of the staff members who volunteered their time to plan, set-up, and run *TBT's Season of Giving 2022*.

Event hosts: Chris, Oblivia, pandapples, LaBelleFleur, dizzy bone, Justin, Nefarious, Kaiaa
Opening thread: Jeremy
Leaderboards: Jeremy
Closing thread: Chris
Events coordinator and tracking thread: Chris
FAQ thread: Mairmalade
Art coordinator: dizzy bone
Main banner: dizzy bone
Event and thread banners: dizzy bone, Mick
Backdrops: Chris
Gift box collectibles: Thunder
Gingerbread Man and Toy Duck collectibles: Mick
Hot Cocoa, Silent Night Bauble, Red Holiday Candle, and Hanukkah Candy collectibles: Mistreil
Holiday Candy Cane 2022 collectible: Laudine
Oblivia's Ugly Christmas Egg collectible: Oblivia
Technical setup: Jeremy, Oblivia


----------



## Mutti (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you very much for the gold candy, soo happy we raised $800 for charity 

 happy new year all!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats to my fellow winners and to the raffle winners too. Thank you for the votes friends! Such an amazing community to raise so much for charity! 
@Mutti I seriously can't believe your luck with raffles this year man, congrats!

Thanks to the staff for keeping us all entertained once again, I don't know how you guys keep putting on such massive events. You are all very much appreciated, looking forward to whatever you guys have coming in 2023.  Happy new year!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks for participating in the event, everyone! Also, extra thank you to those who contributed to the community donations for charity during this event.

We should have all of the raffle prizes, final chocolate coin, and bells distributed by the end of the day.


----------



## seliph (Dec 31, 2022)

imagine spending 19 snowflakes on the raffle and not winning anything. couldn't be me (it was me)

that being said finalleigh a special snowflake


----------



## Asarena (Dec 31, 2022)

Yay, I won a Special Snowflake! Being able to identify toilet paper really paid off in the end...

Thanks for the fun event and congrats to the other winners!


----------



## Liz! (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners.
Thanks to the staff for a fun filled couple of weeks. 
Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 31, 2022)

Thanks so much, staff, for another fun event! And congrats to all the winners!!

I was so happy to have both my advent calendar and limerick nominated, and am so thrilled that my limerick ended up winning! I appreciate everyone's votes!! 

Happy New Year, everyone! I hope 2023 turns out to be a great year!!


----------



## river (Dec 31, 2022)

that Tortimer colectible has got to be the fastest shop purchase I've ever made 

Congrats to all the winners and to the staff for organizing another wonderful event, happy new year!!!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats winners!!!!!
A Big THANK YOU to all the staff! It was fun!
Hope everyone has a great new year!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 31, 2022)

Can’t believe I won a Christmas Gold Candy so soon after selling one, no complaints here though as it’s a pretty collectible and I was starting to miss it!  Congrats to all the winners, I was surprised I made it to the final voting of Lyrical Limericks at all, let alone having people actually vote for me.  Thank you to everyone who voted, I didn’t win but I feel appreciated all the same.  This event was super fun and we got lots of beautiful collectibles out of it, thank you for hosting staff!


----------



## corlee1289 (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you staff for another fun-filled year of events!


----------



## Flicky (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners, and thank you to staff for all the events this year!

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## amemome (Dec 31, 2022)

congrats to all of the winners!! i had so much fun participating in all the events this year. thanks so much for a year full of fun, TBT staff!

hope everyone has a happy new year!


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 31, 2022)

huge congrats to all the winners, well deserved all round!! and of course massive thank you to the staff for keeping everything running <3


----------



## Ravenkitty22 (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats to all of the winners! I see a bunch of people on there that really deserve it, including my quiz team member @Biyaya ! Huge thank you staff for the events as always, and happy new year!


----------



## Chris (Dec 31, 2022)

2022 has been an incredibly fun year to be on TBT. While designing the questions for The Lost Bar a few days ago it felt surreal to look back on just how much we've been through together this year. Valentine's Day, our Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt, Celebrating Diversity, The Bell Tree Fair, The Ghostly Glade, and TBT's Season of Giving 2022 have all been a blast to be involved with running. I've gone through every emotion these past few days but it's always worth it to see the members enjoying the events we have put together. Events are definitely my favourite part of TBT and I'm grateful to the people I get to work with - no one could pull off events of this scale single-handedly. 

I had more I wanted to say but I've a Hogmanay party to go help set-up in the real world, so for now I'll leave you with the music of my people: 






Happy New Year, folks. Let's make it another good one!


----------



## Foreverfox (Dec 31, 2022)

64 raffle tickets and not a Yule log to snack. Oh well, I had fun at least! Maybe the stars will align for me in the 12 Days of Collectibles raffles next year!


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 31, 2022)

I meant to buy another gift but I was too late so I bought 26 raffle tickets. At least I got to send 1 gift.

I had the worst Christmas ever so it made me really happy that I won. I can see that a lot of my friends had good luck too!

Even though I didn’t really participate (all of my snowflakes came from sellbacks and the advent calendar), thank you staff for another event! Everything you set up for us is so much fun!


----------



## Venn (Dec 31, 2022)

Amazing, I got a coal! 
Congrats to the other winners as well! 
It was an amazing event!


----------



## Rosch (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! 

A huge thank you to TBT Staff and the whole TBT community for making such a wonderful event possible. What a wonderful way to welcome the New Year! 

And damn! @Firesquids raking in all those prizes.


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! This forum is fr so talented, I especially enjoyed the christmas countdown!

Thank you staff! This event has been a blast and made me more active. Also, the tortimer collectible is so cool! I wish I had enough bells to afford it
edit: thank you kilza for sending me bells, my tort dreams are complete️


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 31, 2022)

I didn’t get anything but at least I have this cool colour


----------



## duododo (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats to all the raffle winners and all the amazing entries, you guys are inspiring! I enjoyed this event thoroughly and look forward to it next year. May 2023 be the year for us all!


----------



## Snek (Dec 31, 2022)

Yay! Congrats to all who participated! Thanks for the Tortimer collectible too! 

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Blink. (Dec 31, 2022)

Ayo congrats winners, that's a lot of Snowflakes!
 Ty for the event  

HAPPY HOLIDAYS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 31, 2022)

I just entered the new year when this thread dropped—I'm so happy to start things off with good news!

I'm absolutely happy many people, including my friends, got to win a snowflake! ❄ I think it's such a pretty collectible. Congrats to everyone!  I enjoyed making my entries and I'm sure many can say the same.

Thank you as always staff for going the extra mile with these events! TBT has helped motivate me to do hobbies I enjoy, such as crafting, drawing, designing, and writing stories. You guys are such a huge influence for me. 

Happiest new year to everyone! Here's to more memories on TBT!


----------



## Biyaya (Dec 31, 2022)

I love how all the snowscapes are quiet twilight and then Pintuition’s is like, *BAM PINK*! Haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 31, 2022)

Huge congrats to all the winners and finalists!!! Thank you tbt members for all your votes and MASSIVE GINORMOUS thank you to our FanTABulous staff for hosting such a fun holiday event!!!!


----------



## Mutti (Dec 31, 2022)

Erm… will we need to remove each void raffle entry individually? i have a few to dispose of


----------



## Aquilla (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy new year belltree  This was yet another amazing and fun event, thank you so much!

I want to thank the forum users for their unwavering support, I’m in awe of all the votes and kind words I have received from people  it’s an honour to have been nominated four times and placing twice in the final votes, I can’t believe it! Thank you so much


----------



## xara (Dec 31, 2022)

i just woke up (was literally dreaming about closing ceremony LOL), and i think i might pass out again because ohmygod?? i made it to top 8 in 3/4 of the events i was nominated in? i won a pretty special snowflake?? i’m actually speechless i’m...






i have so much that i want to say, idek where to start.  thank you so much to everyone who voted for or even looked at my entries. i honestly don’t feel like i’m as creative or talented as a lot of other people in this community, so i never expect to win anything ever. me just making it to polls when there were so many incredible entries was an honour, but the fact that i actually won?? i’m beside myself, i’m so happy and grateful.

i probably sound dramatic lol, but i can’t begin to express how much this means to me. this has been the worst year of my life, and this has given me a light at the end of the tunnel. i’m so happy, thank you so much.  congrats to all the other winners, event and raffle alike!

staff, thank you so much again for hosting such a lovely event! season of giving is one of my favourite tbt events for the charity aspect alone, and getting to swap gifts with my friends and other great people in this community. i’m still in awe that we were able to raise almost $900 for charity this year, that is absolutely incredible! you all have worked so hard this year (and every year), please don’t rush to give us a new event! please take all the time in the world to relax, you’ve all definitely earned it. <3 and thank you so much for the tortimer collectible!! now i just need coco and i’ll have all of them. 

i hope you all have an amazing new year’s and that 2023 is a safe, blessed year for all of you. you all deserve incredible things, and i hope 2023 brings them to you. thank you for keeping me company and making me so happy over these past 2 crazy years, will toast to all of you tonight.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Dec 31, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners!!  I had a lot of fun participating in this event, it was probably my favorite one of 2022! ^^ Thank you to the staff for hosting such a wonderful event and happy new year to everyone!! 
(Also, I can't believe I won two raffles in this event! I'm honestly so shocked and ecstatic about it!)


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you to everyone who voted for my entry~!  Congratulations to all the other nominees and winners, and happy new year to everyone!

I was going to ditch my winter lineup for my default one after New Year's Day, but I guess I should now keep it for a bit longer and make a new lineup. What do I do now.


----------



## LoveGraceMarie (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! These events have been so much fun, thanks to everyone involved for organising everything


----------



## S.J. (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you for another amazing event, in a year filled with amazing events.  I am continually grateful for all the hard work and dedication put in to run TBT and hold these events.

Congratulations to everyone who won something!  So many truly amazing entries. I still wish Blink's advent calendar was real!  I love participating in these events, and I didn't have as much time to dedicate to this one as I would have liked, so I was very surprised to see my cookies up there. I'm very thankful.  

TBT is an amazing community, filled with really wonderful people. Wishing you all love, happiness and success for 2023.  Happy New Year!


----------



## Roxxy (Dec 31, 2022)

I am so sorry that I missed the last part of the event. I have had a horrible virus and barely existed since Boxing Day. Congratulations to the winners! I wish I could have voted, so thrilled to see so many friends win  

Happy New Year  Thank you staff for an amazing year. Thank you friends for love and support   So grateful to have found such an amazing community


----------



## aurora. (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you so much if you voted for my entries! This is the first time I've won something in an event and I'm so happy! Congratulations to all the winners and thank you to the staff for another amazing event. I can't imagine the work that goes into them and they're just so fun to participate in. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to the winners. I didn’t participate in this event, at least not to the extent of the other site events. However, this did make my holiday a little better. I don’t really have any other traditions or celebrate the holidays. Thank you to the staff for one amazing event after another.

I hope everyone has a Happy New Year and may next year be better than this one. It probably has little to do with the event, but the purple accents in the forum look awesome!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 31, 2022)

what a fun event this was! thank you staff for your absolutely amazing effort for putting these events together, I know the whole community is so grateful for your work!!  

happy new year everyone! (don't forget to activate your fireworks!)


----------



## Aniko (Dec 31, 2022)

All those beautiful entries!  Congratulations to all the winners! 
(I really want to eat those macarons and Tom Nook cookies though)

Thank you very much for voting for my cookies  , it's only the second time I'm decorating cookies, the first being in 2015...(long time ago) I will try to do better next time.

I'm sad that's it's already the end, it passed too fast, thank you very much for organizing that event! That was fun! And for the beautiful collectibles. We even got a surprise egg that is not ugly at all!  I will cherish it forever.

I wish you all a Happy New Year!   Health and Happiness!


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 31, 2022)

Alas, so close and yet so far. Glad I managed to make it to the final voting stage on at least one of the competitions (Holiday Snowscape) but didn't manage to pull it off in the end. Ah well, here's hoping for the future.

Congratulations to all of the winners of the events as well as the various raffles. 

Glad to see Tortimer collectible return. I parted with mine earlier in the year as part of a transaction for a different collectible, so it's nice to be able to reacquire him. Unfortunately he's going to devour all of my TBT again and I'd been trying to save up again for something else, but hey, at least I can afford him at the moment.

Looking forward to whatever event rolls around next as we head into 2023.


----------



## BetsySundrop (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! And a huge thank you to all of the staff for this holiday event. The creativity here is amazing, and I truly look forward to all of the tbt events throughout the year.


----------



## Merielle (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you so much to everyone who voted for my calendar or even just reacted to it!  The snowflake was one of my first dream collectibles, and I'm just beyond ecstatic that I've won one of my own!!  Huge congrats to my fellow winners, and the raffle winners as well!!

And thank you again to staff for all the hard work you've put in for us, both for this event and all the events this year! ^^ You've all given me so much to have fun with and look forward to with an amazing community, so make sure you take care of yourselves too.

Happy new year, everyone!!


----------



## kayleee (Dec 31, 2022)

Thank you for another great event!! Love that I won a lump of coal from the raffle!


----------



## Valzed (Dec 31, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! Thank you to the Staff for another delightful event! I love the Season of Giving Event because I love seeing us all come together to help charities. It makes the end of the year a little brighter.

Thank you to everyone who liked my limerick! It's the first time any entry of mine for any event has ever made it into the voting stage. Even though it didn't win the fact that it was nominated made this event even more special for me.

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2022)

All collectibles, bells, and chocolate coins should now be distributed! You will have received an alert after receiving currency, but the collectibles will simply appear in your inventory.

If you think you're missing something, please make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.

Also, we decided to double the bells from The Lost Bar quiz for a special New Year's bonus!


----------



## Rio_ (Dec 31, 2022)

Last post of 2022 

I always get sad on New Year's, but seeing the happiness of all the event and raffle winners makes me smile  Congrats everyone!!!
And thank you so much to everyone who voted for my silly little limerick!! 

I had so much fun this Season of Giving! Though I still regret not entering the Christmas Countdown ;-; I was foolish and put off my last three events until the very last day, and by the time I got to Countdown, I was in such a time crunch that my nerves had taken over and my brain shut off; I could only draw wobbly lines and I couldn't even remember how to rotate or resize the canvas... That last part did me in  My file size was too large to upload and because it was the literal last minute, I didn't have time to try uploading and linking from a different site 🫠

But maybe that was for the best because my entry was pretty embarrassing  Especially next to everyone else's amazing arts and crafts!!! Countdown was actually my favourite event to browse through!

Also, I'm very grateful for another year of having the Advent Calendar. Besides being very generous with the rewards, visiting the calendar always gives me lots of warm fuzzies 

Finally, I would like to give a big thank you to all the staff for your hard work on not only this event, but for every event this year! They have brought me so much entertainment and joy 

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## jadetine (Dec 31, 2022)

I would like to end this year and start the new one on a note of gratitude.

Thank you staff for using your spare time to entertain us rowdy fools. We love these pixels and competitions and (sometimes) it brings out the best in us. 

Thank you to my quiz team for doing the heavy lifting. I don't know how it feels to be consistently picked for a team in real life, so this has been a thrill and delight to be included every time.

Thank you fellow TBTers for teaching me so many new things all the time. I learned some new lingo this year, saw some extremely creative event entries, found some consistent friends to chat with daily, and am overall a more empathetic and learned human being as someone who gets the privilege to share in your lives. 

And though my family isn't on here, they have been patient enough to give me my daily TBT time and art time to de-stress. I am so blessed. 

Happy New Year and I'm looking forward to our future together!


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 31, 2022)

Huge congrats to all the winners! I am always amazed at the talent on display from the TBT members and staff alike.

Congrats to my Lost Bar Quiz teammate, BrokenSanity, on their brand new Special Snowflake! 

Thank you, staff, for yet another fun event! This was a wonderful way to end the year and I love that we were able to raise so much money for charity.

I hope you all have a Happy New Year and that 2023 brings you peace and happiness!


----------



## kyle on saturn (Dec 31, 2022)

this was my first christmas event, and i had a lot of fun! i didn't participate in too many contests because i didn't have a lot of time or had any good ideas. however, the lost bar quiz was very fun and im happy to get the amount of goodies that i did! congrats to everyone who won, there was a lot of breathtaking entries!


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 1, 2023)

I just want to extend a huge thank you to our wonderful community for taking part in this (and every other!) event, and for all the kind words and enthusiasm along the way. I'm always amazed at the creativity, talent, and stellar guessing prowess we see from all of you during each of our events, and I'm thankful for the opportunity to share in the excitement with you.  You all are the heartbeat of this community and we couldn't do any of this without you. 

Speaking more personally, running 12DoC is always the highlight of my holiday season. I don't have any holiday traditions barring a small annual celebration with friends, so I'll just say that all the excitement leading up to the daily drawings and the happiness expressed by the winners means more to me than I can properly express. I'll do my best to make the 2023 drawings the biggest and best yet, with lots of g̴̫͝l̷̝̿i̵̢̋t̴̛͎ć̵̭h̶̦̆ë̸̤s̶̑͜ ̷͉̃a̸̳͘n̵͇̈d̸͕̐ ̴̤̑o̵̲͊t̸̪̍h̴̯͝ë̴̱r̶͓̅ ̸̨̛s̶̥̃ù̵̥r̴̩͆p̷͎͠ŕ̴͙í̷̪s̸̛̲e̷̥̍s̷̰͊ ̵̘͂ō̸̗ḩ̶̀ ̶̰̇n̸̩̈́o̵͇͝ ̴̯͠w̴̳̚ḫ̸̎ǎ̷̻t̵̘͌'̴̟̎s̴̜͗ ̵̧͠h̵̞̀a̷̞̕p̷̮͆p̴̿͜e̵͇͗n̴̘̓i̵̠̅ṉ̴͂g̸͇͛.̴̗̅.̷͈͑.̶͈͐

Also, I can't really make an appreciation post without thanking everyone for the outrageously kind words about my ugly Christmas egg. I'm both shocked and flattered that so many of you not only like it, but are still displaying it AND want it to be permanent?! That's the real Christmas miracle here, let's be honest. 

I suppose that's enough ooze for now. Happy New Year to each and every one of you, and I hope you all had the happiest of happy holidays!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 1, 2023)

A 2023 Winter event, in addition to the upcoming summer event, in which the rosewater potions will become gift-able?! Y’all never disappoint. I’m so happy the events are still going strong and I love the activity we get during those events!

I hope everyone has a great New Year!!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 1, 2023)

Ohh, I won a snowflake?? Thank you guys for voting for my cookies!! And congratulations to everyone who won something!! And Happy new year!!!


----------



## Hanami (Jan 1, 2023)

congrats to all the winners and thank you staff! great job to everyone for raising over $800 for charity!! happy new year everyone


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you all, I had a lot of fun!!


----------



## OswinOswald (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year! 
I totally forgot that there were bonus raffles from the wrap battle! The snowflake was quite a pleasant surprise!
And congratulations to all the other winners! I thought the limericks this year were especially witty and reading/seeing everyone else's (far superior) creativity brightened up my holiday season. Thanks so much to all the staff for organizing such a lovely event!


----------



## Aquatic_Amy (Jan 1, 2023)

Wow, can't believe I won a coal! Congrats to the other winners!
Thank you for the amazing event 

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Holla (Jan 1, 2023)

Thanks again for another amazing event staff!

I’m honoured to have both acquired the Olaf the warm hug giver title/coloured username as well as being chosen as one of the 8 winners for my Cookie. I will cherish my new snowflake collectible forever.

The best part of all though were the funds we were able to raise to help support several good causes. Great work everyone!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 1, 2023)

Thank you staff for this event it was so much fun to participate in 

 A massive congratulations to the winners from this event  

I feel honoured to have been able to earn the title of being one of the 14th Daily Gifters for this years event


----------



## FrostyAlmonds (Jan 1, 2023)

I fell so behind on the last week of the event and completely missed the voting for entries and the lost bar event but ahh, it was such a joyous event, thank you so much again mods for all the hard work with hosting everything. Congratulations to all the winners of the contests/raffles and I'm so happy to see that we reached just shy of $900 in donations to the charities on top of it all!


I also missed the gift reveal so I'm really late to comment but I just wanted to say all of them are so cute and well done!! I can't even properly pick a favourite from the batch they all just look so nice, the bonus egg too!


----------



## Mutti (Jan 2, 2023)

before this event closes completely, i want to thank all the people who helped contribute to make this event the amazing one it was! I know its not a easy task


----------



## zarf (Jan 2, 2023)

Congrats to all the winners!! I wasn't able to participate much but I still loved seeing what was going on around here. It made me feel warm & fuzzy on the inside. I'm looking forward to what's in store for TBT in this new year!


----------



## Plume (Jan 2, 2023)

Thank you for another amazing event, it was super fun! I'm thankful for the snowflake, thanks to everyone who voted for my entry & congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 2, 2023)

glad to see a bunch of my votes make the top cut, and grats to all these winners too


----------



## Iris_T (Jan 3, 2023)

I'm a bit late, but congrats to all the amazing winners and happy new year TBT!


----------



## Equity (Jan 4, 2023)

Congratulations to all the event winners!  There were so many creative entries once again. I had a lot of fun going through them! I didn’t expect to win anything this year… what a pleasant surprise! A big thank you to everyone who voted for my entry! 
Lastly, I would like to thank all the staff for having organized this event. From the TBT Fair to the Halloween and the Season of Giving events, thank you for having given us so much of your time and effort to design events/banners/collectibles, review/select our entries, and even raise funds for charities! I hope everyone will get enough rest after these big events. I look forward to what will come next! I wish everyone a wonderful new year!


----------

